# Fischsalat



## Angler-Flo (26. Oktober 2008)

Grüßt euch iht Mitangler, 

ich mache immer aus meinen Brachsen Salat. Macht ihr sowas auch - egal mit welchen Fischen, wenn ja könnt ihr ja mal Rezepte weitergeben wenn ihr wollt, bei interesse stelle ich meins auch rein.


----------



## crazyFish (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischsalat*

Nöö habe ich noch nich gemacht, aber rein mit deinem, vllt is dass ja interessant zum nachmachen .


----------



## Angler-Flo (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischsalat*

Servus,

Rezept für Fischsalat:

- Zwiebel
- geraspelte Karotten
- Schwarzer Pfeffer
- Essig
- Salz
- Wasser

Aus diesen Zutaten Sud zusammenmischen (Menge der Zutaten, je nach Gefühl und Geschmack) kleingeschnittene Brachsenfilets (2-3 cm breite Streifen schneiden) zu dem Sud zugeben und mindestens 8 Stunden stehen lassen - jede Stunde einmal durchrühren.

Danach den Sud abschütten und Sonnenblumenöl zugeben - evtl. nachwürzen - und in leere Marmeladengläser abfüllen.

Na dann an guten Jungs.

PS: Habe, diesen Salat schonmal ein paar Anglerkollegen mitgebracht und Probieren lassen die finden ihn alle total genial und sehr lecker ... haben alle schon das Rezept und machen fleißig nach.


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischsalat*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Rezept für Fischsalat:
> 
> ...


brätst du den nicht??oder stehste auf sushi:v, bzw. kann man den auch barten??


----------



## Angler-Flo (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischsalat*

PS: Die Bauchlappen von der Brachse auch rausschneiden, aber die nur von beiden Seiten kurz in der Pfanne scharf angebraten und beim Essen ein bisschen Zitrone mit hin, ist sehr lecker.

Und schon ist von der Brachse bis auf das Rückrat und den Kopf alles verwertet. 

(Kann man auch von Karpfen machen schmeckt sehr hammer. Aus dem Fleisch des am Rückrat noch hängt und so ... könnte man noch Suppenfleisch machen, dass habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht ist auch nicht allzu viel, so verwerte ich schon viel von der Brachse)


----------



## Angler-Flo (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischsalat*

Servus CarpHunter95,

du brauchst des nicht Braten, du schmeckst und merkst es beim essen überhaupt nicht durch das Essig und so ... schmeckt echt total hammer. Keine Ahnung ob es auch mit gebratenen Filets geht, habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischsalat*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> Servus CarpHunter95,
> 
> du brauchst des nicht Braten, du schmeckst und merkst es beim essen überhaupt nicht durch das Essig und so ... schmeckt echt total hammer. Keine Ahnung ob es auch mit gebratenen Filets geht, habe ich noch nicht probiert.


Hoi, dann werd ich das auch mal ausprobieren, wenn mal wieder die brassen schneller sind als die karpfen|wavey:


----------



## Angler-Flo (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischsalat*

Alles klar, wenn du Zeit und lust hast, kannst du mi rja mal bescheid sagen wie es schmeckt ... mit gebratenen Filets.


----------



## duck_68 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischsalat*

Hi Flo,

den Fischsalat habe ich auch schon mit Filetstückchen von kleinen Barschen, die nicht mehr releast werden konnten gemacht - genial!!

mit gebratenem Fischfilet lässt sich super "Brathering" machen - auch aus Brachsen. Durch den Essig im Sud werdn die Gräten ebenfalls weich und können mitgegesen werden!! Dazu kannst Du jede Fischsorte nehmen, egal ob Süß- oder Salzwasser! Am schönsten werden die Filets, wenn sie in der Friteuse schön goldgelb herausgebraten werden!!!

Ein Rezept findest Du z.B. hier: Brachse süß-sauer

Gruß
Martin


----------



## power10 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischsalat*

Meine Frau hat ein klasse Fischsalat. Leider ist sie gerade nicht da, deshalb kann ich ihn erst morgen reinschreiben


----------



## duck_68 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischsalat*



power10 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat ein klasse Fischsalat. Leider ist sie gerade nicht da, deshalb kann ich ihn erst morgen reinschreiben



Nur her damit, aller Varianten sind begehrt  #6

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## power10 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischsalat*

250 g Bismarckhering
1 Zwiebeln
2 EL Mayonaise
1 EL Sahne
150 g saure Sahne
1 TL Senf
1 TL Weißweinessig
5g Zucker
Pfeffer, Salz
Curry
Kurkumahttp://www.marions-kochbuch.de/index/0153.htm

Bismarkheringe unter fließend Wasser abspülen, trockentupfen und in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden. Zwiebel pellen und in feine Würfel schneiden. Mayonaise in eine Salatschüssel geben und mit Sahne glatt verrühren. Saure Sahne unter die Salatsauce rühren und mit Senf, Weißweinessig, einer Prise Zucker, Pfeffer und Salz würzen. Die Salatsauce mit Currysauce pikant würzen, aber nicht zu viel Curry verwenden, damit die Salatsauce nicht bitter wird. Die gelbe Farbe erhält die Currysauce durch das Zufügen von etwas Kurkuma. Hering und Zwiebelwürfel in die Currysauce geben und vorsichtig untermischen. Den Salat für 1 - 2 Tage zugedeckt im Kühlschrank stehen lassen. 

Meine Frau macht wirklich tolle Rezepte !:l


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischsalat*

Karpfensalat

200g gekochtes Karpfenfleisch, 1 fein gewürfelte Schalotte, 2El. 80%ige Mayonnaise, 2El. Creme fraiche, einige Tropfen Zitronensaft, Salz, Pfeffer, Worcestersauce.

Den erkalteten, enthäuteten und entgräteten Karpfen (er darf nicht zu weich gekocht sein) in appetitliche Stücke schneiden. Die übrigen Zutaten rührt man zu einer Creme, die man pikant abschmeckt Und über den Fisch gießt.

So lässt man ihn einige Stunden im Kühlschrank zugedeckt ziehen. Man serviert ihn kalt mit Toast oder Stangenweißbrot und Butter.


----------

